# If anyone asks, poisonelvis started this thread.



## Stitch (Nov 15, 2007)

Why can't I see who else is viewing the thread I am?







































































[action=Stitch]invites everyone to read the the thread title again.[/action]


----------



## bostjan (Nov 15, 2007)

I can't see it either. So it's not just you stitch poisonelvis.

I like the new dock-thingie, Chris, it's awesome.


----------



## yevetz (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeah.......when I was can see who is more vie viewing the thread it was good. Now it's gone 

I will be come back?


----------



## nikt (Nov 15, 2007)

You all want to know too much


----------



## bostjan (Nov 15, 2007)

In USSR, forum watches YOU!


----------



## poisonelvis (Nov 15, 2007)

man,poisonelvis is such a!!!!


----------



## Josh (Nov 15, 2007)

If I had to guess, it was disabled to help with the performance of the forum.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 15, 2007)

didn't chris just talk to you about stalking the mods?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 15, 2007)

(20:29:02) Stitch loves ShawnF: what do you mean, sir? 
(20:29:12) Kagami: what do what I mean
(20:29:18) Stitch loves ShawnF: stalking mods?
(20:29:21) Kagami: XD
(20:29:24) Kagami: I JUST posted that
(20:29:25) Kagami: lol
(20:29:31) Stitch loves ShawnF: I know 
(20:29:31) Kagami: you do stalk people


----------



## Stitch (Nov 15, 2007)

Fuck you, sir. 

I fail to see where mods come into this. I also object to the handle you've given me on MSN.


----------



## Chris (Nov 17, 2007)

Josh said:


> If I had to guess, it was disabled to help with the performance of the forum.





[action=Chris]wonders when stitch will stop posting threads in here.[/action]


----------

